

Ask HN: Favorite board games? - joshuaxls

I find that most of the hackers I know tend to enjoy board games, especially designer board games. I thought it'd be interesting to see what everyone is playing. I'm always ready to pick up and learn a new game that's been recommended to me. Do you play? What games are your favorites? Any really obscure games that you like?<p>Currently my favorite game is Carcassonne. Other games I usually play are Ticket to Ride and Settlers (of course). I just bought Memoir '44 and am anxious to play my first game of it.
======
ardell
Risk, Settlers of Catan, Puerto Rico

Someone just set up an _Atlanta startup community board game night_ where we
get startup-minded folks to play strategy board games like these once a
quarter.

~~~
ashwinl
Risk is great. Does anyone know a good online community for Risk (i.e. where
you can play Risk online)?

~~~
aniketh
you can try out kdice. pretty similar to risk

------
seregine
Modern Art is pretty fun, and since it's auction-based you end up thinking
about negotiation and valuations.

I'm learning to play Go, and it really appeals to me in the same way Lisp
might - simple, elegant, but with endless depth.

~~~
inimino
I'm not sure if Go is in the intended category of "board games" as that term
is being used here, but I must also recommend it.

Learning Go, I found all other games began to seem dull by comparison.

------
icey
It's rather silly, but I seriously love "The Farming Game"
(<http://www.farmgame.com/>).

Maybe it's the whole running a business aspect, or just that I really like
tractors.

------
spyrosk
Risk, Talisman, Arkham Horror and Android. The latter two are really good, but
they could be a bit frustrating if you've never played anything like them
again. Once you get the hang of it though they are really addicting.

------
avinashv
I enjoy Backgammon and Checkers, Scrabble and Monopoly.

My current affair is with Rubik's Cubes, though--but that's not the exact
question here.

------
anthony_barker
List of nice games <http://www.boardgamegeek.com/browse/boardgame>

------
dantheman
Civilization (out of print) Industria Carcassonne Pueto Rico

------
TrevorJ
Another vote for Settlers, also axis and allies is good.

------
fbbwsa
backgammon.

started playing it recently when i got a new job and the guys at my new firm
play it. fun as hell.

------
geuis
Robo Rally

------
raamdev
Chess.

